# 165mm Bunka



## Tim Rowland (May 25, 2019)

I wanted to try something a little different with handle shaping on this one. I have mixed feelings on it. What do you guys think of all the angles?

Well its 165mm x 55mm .070" thick AEB-L at 62rc with nitro treatment.
Handle is Bolivian rosewood and African blackwood.


----------



## Bert2368 (May 26, 2019)

I like it, aesthetically.

Had sketched somerhing similar recently after another thread here jncluded remarks about uselessness of last couple of inches of some wa handles to those using a pinch grip, except as a counterweight.

I planned to reproduce the angle of cut at butt end of handle with same degrees angle for juncture between ferule and main handle, though. Makes construction perhaps less straightforward, might look cool.


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 28, 2019)

Bert: I have seen a few done like that and think it looks great. I would love to see what you come up with.


----------



## daizee (May 28, 2019)

That's dramatic, and a pretty piece. I think I would reduce the butt-angle to match that of the tip. That would make it look more visually balanced to me.


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 28, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback Daizee, matching the angles does make a lot of sense, I'll give it a try on a future project. The butt is 45deg. and the tip is closer to 30deg.


----------



## milkbaby (May 28, 2019)

I like the idea of the handle, but the severe angle at the end just looks wrong to my eye in comparison to the blade. If it was a longer blade, I think it would be more pleasing to my eye. Also maybe lack of much emoto/neck coming out of the top of the handle makes it look really stubby to me. Nice work overall though!


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 28, 2019)

your right about the stubby(ness). after being stubborn for to long and eyeballing the shoulders I broke out the file guide and it was well stubby.


----------

